# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Nuevo logo de la UE para alimentos orgánicos

## hernando

La llamada "Euro-hoja” se convierte desde el 1 de julio en el logotipo obligatorio  para la pre-empaquetado de alimentos orgánicos producidos en la UE. 
El hoy flamante logo ahora será obligatorio para el envasado de productos alimenticios orgánicos que se han producido en todos los Estados miembros de la UE y cumplir con los estándares requeridos. 
Las nuevas normas también incluyen que el etiquetado sea obligatorio para indicar el origen de los ingredientes de los productos y el número de código del organismo a cargo de los controles. 
Las empresas se beneficiarán de un período de transición de dos años para cumplir con estas nuevas normas de etiquetado. :Embarrassment:   *Fuente: AgroEconómica*Temas similares: Diseñan nuevo logotipo para programa Sierra Exportadora Futuro de los alimentos orgánicos Artículo: Promperú y 12 empresas exportadoras promocionarán oferta de alimentos orgánicos en Alemania Artículo: UE: Nuevo logotipo obligatorio para productos ecológicos Competitividad de Perú está en alimentos orgánicos, asegura ministro del Ambiente

----------


## hernando

Por qué no hacemos algo así en el Perú?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Por qué no hacemos algo así en el Perú?

 Hola Hernando: 
Gracias por ponernos al tanto de esta noticia; además de haberme puesto al tanto de una buena fuente para enriquecer este foro.  
Te quería comentar que yo soy publicista de profesión y que trabajo mucho en lo que es diseño gráfico, así que me parece una muy buena idea la propuesta de desarrollar e implementar un logotipo para productos orgánicos producidos en el Perú.  
Además, como mi intención es tratar de generar interés en el foro y demostrar para qué cosas puede servir AgroFórum.pe, voy a hacer algunas propuestas de logotipo para ver que opinas tú y qué opinan los demás usuarios. Así, tal vez podríamos llegar a desarrollar un logotipo que ayude a los consumidores del mundo a identificar los productos orgánicos producidos en el Perú.  
Obviamente no basta con el logotipo; y lo que también se necesitaría es una iniciativa política para implementar esta buena idea, que podría ayudar a posicionarnos como país "orgánico" -antes que otros países de la región-. 
Creo que tu propuesta es una muy buena idea de marketing que podría beneficiar a muchos productores orgánicos del país, así que espero que los interesados participen de esta iniciativa a ver si logramos diseñar algo bonito, que en definitiva podría utilizarse si el MINAG y el MINAM deciden hacerlo. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------

